# Boot Audio



## dpalmer76 (Jan 20, 2012)

Is it possible to change boot audio on this ROM? If so, I how? I am using milestone 6 b-boy version

DP

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

Add a .mp3 to system/media/audio/ui
Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

System/media/boot_audio.mp3 and then enable in rom control


----------



## dpalmer76 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply

DP


----------

